# Not SEEING Gains.



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

I've deliberately highlighted 'seeing'.

I started lifting about 2 years ago. I'd just fully gotten over an illness which seen me in hospital for a prolonged period of time and my weight fall to approx 57gs. At the start I could barely push out 2 press ups, legit.

I'd be lying if I said I took my lifting/diet 100% serious but I' can honestly say I'm 80-85% of the way there.

My diet is good, I enough plenty and often. Plenty of protein, regulate my carbs, try to stay off supplements and get my intake from food.

I weigh 70kgs at the moment. I'm benching 75. Deadlifting 100. Squatting 100.

So there's definite progress there, I'm seeing strength gains month on month almost and I'm pretty happy.

But I don't really "SEE" anything, there are guys in my gym who started training after me, who can't lift as much but I see them and they look much fitter/stronger.

To look at me, you'd never know I went to the gym. I look more "filled out" than I did before, obviously but you wouldn't say I looked 'muscular'.

Is it a bodyfat issue?

Is it my body type?

Or am I just expecting too much too soon?

Cheers.


----------



## NE0 (Aug 10, 2013)

post some pictures up mate, Its far easier to help that way!?!


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

NE0 said:


> post some pictures up mate, Its far easier to help that way!?!


Eh ok. I'll post some up tonight.

Cheers


----------



## jme_swaz (Aug 24, 2013)

What kind of routine are you following? How many times a week do you train, how many sets and reps etc? maybe the routine you're following doesn't promote muscle growth for you, different people react in different ways.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Try increasing calories?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

post your diet mate


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Get some pictures up of around the time you started and of now,

I very rarely feel I've changed that much, but I found some pictures from 2009 at the weekend, and I admit I look massively different now (@18st6) compared to when I started (@ 13st)

You've gone from 57kg to 70kg so your making progress,

But if you think it's taking too long the answer is most likely in your diet..


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey guys, pics to follow.

My yesterday, which was fairly typical.

Breakfast - 3 egg omelette with 1/2 can of tuna. Fish oil capsule.

Mid morning - Yoghurt. Handful of cashews. Cranberries. Honey.

Lunch - chicken breast wrap with veg, salsa.

(Work out)

Post work out - my protein whey shake.

Dinner - 2 chicken breast. Sweet potato. Grilled veg.

Before bed - another shake.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

food doesnt look to bad or your weight tbh. id probably add some carbs post workout and maybe so evoo or coconut oil in your shakes to bump your calories up.

if you were really ill and you have put 14kg on all be it over 2 years thats pretty good going. Slow and steady mate.


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

Workout.

Session 1

- hang clean and press 3*5

- Deadlift 3*5

- jumping chin up.

Session 2

- step ups 3*10

- pull up 3*6

- dips 3*10

- high row 3*10

Session 3

- Squat 3*6

- bench press 3*8

- twist curls 3*12

- incline chest fly 3*8

Session 4

- snatch grip pull and shrug 3*6

- strict military press 3*8

- incline bicep curls 3*8

- skull crusher 3*10


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

You could totally change that diet and I think u should


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

agree with @Sambuca, your carbs seem a little low, especially earlier on in the day. If you are struggling to gain, then this would be the key. I'm pretty sure I cut on around that many carbs.

Add in some red meat too, some nice sat fats to help with hormone production. Plus, you only ever feel like a true man when eating steak.


----------



## jme_swaz (Aug 24, 2013)

Try checking your basic metabolic rate, I looked at mine and discovered my diet was really just at the level of maintaining weight. And if you're struggling to make gains go 250-500 calories above that.

When you train how long is it for? Are you going till failure? You could try a different routine, on your squat try 5 reps @ warm up weight on the minute every minute for 3 minutes, then up the weight to medium and do 3 on the minute every minute for 7 minutes, then spend the next 5 minutes finding your one rep max every 30 seconds for 5 minutes and see how you get on. Every body is different but I find this routine works for me when squatting and deadlifting.


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

Pics from now.


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> You could totally change that diet and I think u should


Cool, cheers. Any ideas?



squatthis said:


> agree with @Sambuca, your carbs seem a little low, especially earlier on in the day. If you are struggling to gain, then this would be the key. I'm pretty sure I cut on around that many carbs.
> 
> Add in some red meat too, some nice sat fats to help with hormone production. Plus, you only ever feel like a true man when eating steak.


 cool, I'll look into it. What should I be aiming for in terms of carbs?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes put some pics up with lighting.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Incorporate like 4-5 solid meals consisting of chicken/steak/fish/turkey etc along with a good carb source sweet potatoe, rice and pasta etc etc and add some veggies in if you can

Then add in your post workout shake with a handful of nuts throughout the day with yoghurt or whatever


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm trying here. Short of standing in the front garden there was little else I could do.

I'll work on those ones.


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

I think it's like that for most people. I look down at my arms and see skinny, look in the mirror and see bigger.


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

Turns out I can lighten them up, smashing!


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Incorporate like 4-5 solid meals consisting of chicken/steak/fish/turkey etc along with a good carb source sweet potatoe, rice and pasta etc etc and add some veggies in if you can
> 
> Then add in your post workout shake with a handful of nuts throughout the day with yoghurt or whatever


Cheers, so perhaps have porridge for breakfast? Have the eggs later in the day as a snack?

Incorporate more (good) carbs into my meal plan?

Perhaps factor in one more meal?


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe you can't see the gains because of the huge tattoo lol it looks odd as well, I would def get one on the other arm to make it look symetrical.


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

JammyGit said:


> Maybe you can't see the gains because of the huge tattoo lol it looks odd as well, I would def get one on the other arm to make it look symetrical.


I'm not sitting through another 15 hours of seering agony to look symmetrical, ahah.

Incidentally my chest isn't symmetrical but that cause one side is all ****ed up from an operation I had.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaemi said:


> Cheers, so perhaps have porridge for breakfast? Have the eggs later in the day as a snack?
> 
> Incorporate more (good) carbs into my meal plan?
> 
> Perhaps factor in one more meal?


Eat the eggs with your porridge for protein in the mornings.


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

Talaria said:


> Eat the eggs with your porridge for protein in the mornings.


That's a lot..****it. FEED THE MACHINE I suppose.


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Jaemi said:


> I'm not sitting through another 15 hours of seering agony to look symmetrical, ahah.
> 
> Incidentally my chest isn't symmetrical but that cause one side is all ****ed up from an operation I had.


I would use a chest press machine with 1 arm for that. You should bulk up your shoulders and arms a bit, add a few sets of each exercise. Go to the gym 5 days a week


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

IMO you're overcomplicating things, just eat more food


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaemi said:


> That's a lot..****it. FEED THE MACHINE I suppose.


Start with 2 eggs and build up if needed, 2 eggs and porridge really isn't a lot.

Alternatively have some whey with oats and water shake if you can't eat eggs in the morning.


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

JammyGit said:


> I would use a chest press machine with 1 arm for that. You should bulk up your shoulders and arms a bit, add a few sets of each exercise. Go to the gym 5 days a week


Cheers, I've always thought my arm needed some work.


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> IMO you're overcomplicating things, just eat more food


You think that's all it is?

I've always suspected it might be along those lines.

Just eat more?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jaemi said:


> Workout.
> 
> Session 1
> 
> ...


Where did you find this routine? Lot of lower rep stuff here which is more for strength over size.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Jaemi said:


> You think that's all it is?
> 
> I've always suspected it might be along those lines.
> 
> Just eat more?


Yes considering your current size I wouldn't fuss over macros, get plenty of calories and plenty of protein and you will grow


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Where did you find this routine? Lot of lower rep stuff here which is more for strength over size.


I work with a guy.

I increase the reps week on week.


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> Yes considering your current size I wouldn't fuss over macros, get plenty of calories and plenty of protein and you will grow


Cheers.


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

Is there anything 'supps' wise I should consider?

I happen to think they're mostly useless, I try and avoid.

I've considered weight gainers and creatine?

I've completely discounted things like "test" boosters etc?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Jaemi said:


> Cheers.


 obviously there are people here much more knowledgable than me this is just from personal experiences  plus you should be proud of your strength, Nawt beats the bigger guys staring when u load up for a heavy squat or deadlift


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Jaemi said:


> Is there anything 'supps' wise I should consider?
> 
> I happen to think they're mostly useless, I try and avoid.
> 
> ...


Whey/creatine monohydrate and a simple multi vitamin


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jaemi said:


> I work with a guy.
> 
> I increase the reps week on week.


Well in my opinion it doesn't look optimal for size, but each to there own.


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Well in my opinion it doesn't look optimal for size but each to there own.


What changes would you think?

Personally I don't think there's enough there. 3 exercises with only 1 or 2 'big lifts' per session doesn't seem like enough.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Jaemi said:


> What changes would you think?
> 
> Personally I don't think there's enough there. 3 exercises with only 1 or 2 'big lifts' per session doesn't seem like enough.


maybe change to a routine like 5x5 or stronglifts or starting strength?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Your lifts aren't bad but they could be better, as above, something like stronglifts 5x5 (google it) for 12-16 weeks would be a massive help to you, I'd get to around-

Bench= bodyweight x1.2

Squat= bw x1.5

Dead= bw x1.75

Then start working on size


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> You're lifts aren't bad but they could be better, as above, something like stronglifts 5x5 (google it) for 12-16 weeks would be a massive help to you, I'd get to around-
> 
> Bench= bodyweight x1.2
> 
> ...


id say this ^ use a programme to build a good strength and muscle base before switching to a split routine where u can concentrate more on isolation exercises as well as big heavy compounds


----------



## jme_swaz (Aug 24, 2013)

Another idea is trying a routine where you do one exercise for 15 minutes, using dead lift for example. 5 reps on the minute every minute @ warm up weight for 3 minutes, then medium weight 3 reps on the minute every minute for 7 minutes, then find your one rep max weight every 30 seconds for 5 minutes, burns you out and makes you sweat the fat off.

Might be a dumb idea but works for me.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jaemi said:


> Is there anything 'supps' wise I should consider?
> 
> I happen to think they're mostly useless, I try and avoid.
> 
> ...


 'Test Boosters?' About as effective as swallowing moon dust. Yes, supplements are mostly all hype, tripe and a huge waste of money. Eat clean and regularly. Creatine monohydrate is worth getting though.


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good creatine product?

Even MyProtein seem to have 4 different variations. http://www.myprotein.com/our-range/bulk-powders/creatine.list

Cheers.


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

Fletch68 said:


> 'Test Boosters?' About as effective as swallowing moon dust. Yes, supplements are mostly all hype, tripe and a huge waste of money. Eat clean and regularly. Creatine monohydrate is worth getting though.


I thought as much. There's so much crap for sale out there.


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

Also, is there a supplement out there that's useful for adding high GI carbs to my diet?

Cheers guys.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Jaemi said:


> I've deliberately highlighted 'seeing'.
> 
> I started lifting about 2 years ago. I'd just fully gotten over an illness which seen me in hospital for a prolonged period of time and my weight fall to approx 57gs. At the start I could barely push out 2 press ups, legit.
> 
> ...


there's always golf mate?


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> there's always golf mate?


??


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Supplements? People are making chumps out of us all and making millions to boot.

95% of them are not worth the price of chips.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Start with 2 eggs and build up if needed, 2 eggs and porridge really isn't a lot.
> 
> Alternatively have some whey with oats and water shake if you can't eat eggs in the morning.


you should be fine with more eggs if you can stomach the tuna first thing in the morning! rather you than me


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Glais said:


> you should be fine with more eggs if you can stomach the tuna first thing in the morning! rather you than me


I eat plenty eggs thanks.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Talaria said:


> I eat plenty eggs thanks.


  not you haha


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Glais said:


> not you haha


 :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Talaria said:


> :whistling: :lol:


  im sorryyy


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jaemi said:


> Also, is there a supplement out there that's useful for adding high GI carbs to my diet?
> 
> Cheers guys.


Could try *food*? lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jaemi said:


> Can anyone recommend a good creatine product?
> 
> Even MyProtein seem to have 4 different variations. http://www.myprotein.com/our-range/bulk-powders/creatine.list
> 
> Cheers.


Buy monohydrate, cheapest and as effective as the rest


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

Cheers guys, this forum is so handy.

Yea I know I could just eat food, lol, but I was just looking to "supplement" my intake  . Only if its doable with grope quality products though.

Switched up my breakfast diet and added in a SL5x5 session.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jaemi said:


> Cheers guys, this forum is so handy.
> 
> Yea I know I could just eat food, lol, but I was just looking to "supplement" my intake  . Only if its doable with grope quality products though.
> 
> Switched up my breakfast diet and added in a SL5x5 session.


Have a rep for being one of the few that actually listen.


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyone got a useful source for SL 5x5?

I've been using this one.

http://hardgainernomore.blogspot.co.uk/p/sl-5x5-workout.html

?


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Jaemi said:


> Anyone got a useful source for SL 5x5?
> 
> I've been using this one.
> 
> ...


http://stronglifts.com/free-stronglifts-5x5-report/

Sign up, get the report and the tracker and then add the guy to junk because he emails everyday with another **** story.

The report and tracker are absolute gold when I started doing it.

Apologies if you've already gone down this route.


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

Cheers. Done.

Gotta say I'm struggling with the 'food load'. You really have to condition yourself into eating WAY more than you're used to, eh?


----------



## Jaemi (Aug 26, 2012)

After some serious man flu I've restarted my 5x5 strong lifts. I'm also doing an 'arm day'.

I'll post how I get on (If you're interested that is).

Really want to make these gains..I want to see them too though, ha.


----------

